# EC



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Hit East Canyon yesterday for about 7 hours from the shore. Rain, wind and sun made for a great day out. Fishing was slow but the few fish we did catch were real nice rainbows. Water level is really down so you either walk the rocks or the mud.
Put the fish in a brine last night and will smoke them today.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ones I caught there last year had parasites. How do they look?


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

No parasites but as the water gets warmer they will show up on the fish.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

riptheirlips said:


> No parasites but as the water gets warmer they will show up on the fish.


Thanks!


----------

